
FBI worries Facebook’s privacy first policy will be a ‘child predator’s dream’ - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/social-media/fbi-worries-facebooks-privacy-first-policy-will-be-a-child-predators-dream/
======
deogeo
> I can understand director Wray’s frustration.

The surveillance state is growing daily, cell-phones and license plates and
faces are getting increasingly tracked, and even with encryption, they'll have
access to all the metadata of who contacted who, when, and how often (based on
which the US military say they kill), so I really don't see what he has to be
frustrated about. Even without message content, he has vastly more data
available than at any point in history, including under the Stasi!

Of course I'm assuming once there is not an epidemic of terrorism and child
molestation after Facebook implements encryption, all of these intelligence
agencies will apologize and stop pushing for more surveillance powers.

------
eesmith
This is essentially the same "but what about the children" argument the
government has been using for decades to keep people from using effective
cryptography.

I'm pretty sure the Clinton administration used it to justify the Clipper
chip.

